# 7 types of staged Insurance frauds, All drivers should be familiar with how scammers staged



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

These are already known staged accidents insurance frauds by many insurance companies. Left lane fraud was targeted to lady drivers at shopping mall entrance which happened long time ago and more than 4 lady driver victims were targeted by same scammers at same shopping mall entrance.

(1) Swoop and Squat Fraud
(2) Curb Drive Down
(3) Four Vehicles Fraud
(4) Left Lane Fraud
(5) Right Turn Fraud
(6) Left Turn Fraud
(7) Another Curb Drive Down Fraud

*What to Do if You are the Victim of a Staged Accident*

If you are a victim or witness of a staged accident or believe insurance fraud has been committed, first contact your insurance company directly. Then, if you are so inclined, call the NICB at 1.800.TEL.NICB or text the word "FRAUD" to TIP411 (847411). You can also report it online at the NICB's website.
Also, call the police if you suspect that you were in a staged accident.

*How to Recognize a Staged Accident*
Unfortunately, you might only recognize red flags of insurance fraud after the fact. Nevertheless, be sure to notify your insurance company right away if you see any of these signs of a staged accident/insurance fraud:

a random "Good Samaritan" appears on the scene and offer to help by referring you to a good doctor/chiropractor, lawyer, or repair shop
the other party's doctor, or a doctor referred to you by someone else, insists that you file a personal injury claim even though you weren't hurt
tow trucks arrive on the scene even though no one called them. Read more about tow truck scams here.
Also remember that these people often pack their cars with passengers. The more people who can report injuries, the better.


----------

